

India’s Most Popular Blogging Website Labnol.org Hacked - chmars
http://www.whitec0de.com/indias-most-popular-blogging-website-labnol-org-hacked/

======
elssar
I'm Indian & I've never heard of Labnol.org

Also is it a blog or a blogging website? Blogging website sounds like a site
where people host their blogs, like blogspot or tumblr.

